# GMX 554 seit neustem



## Le-Seaw (10. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

wo muss ich ansetzen?
seid dem 3.12. kommt immer das mit 5 Tage zeitversatz 

Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; delivery temporarily suspended: host
mx01.emig.gmx.net[212.227.17.5] refused to talk to me: 554-gmx.net
(mxgmx101) Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP service 554-Bad
DNS PTR resource record. 554 For explanation visit

Geändert hat sich bei mir nix, bis zum 2.12. ging auch alles 
Einzige was ich finden kann bei mxtoolbox ist das:
Reverse DNS does not match SMTP Banner

Server ist Hetzner, was ich noch finden konnte ist das er annimmt das von Hetzner das static.x.x.x.x.clients.your-server.de als dynamische IP erkannt wird.
Bin ich damit alleine eben oder noch keinem aufgefallen?

danke für eine Antwort


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2015)

Den Reverse dns record (PTR) kannst Du bei hetzner setzen, der sollte mit dem wert von myhostname in der postfix main.cf übereinstimmen und am Besten auch it dem Server Hostnamen (/etc/hostname und /etc/hosts).


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Dez. 2015)

also geht es nur bei hetzner?
Und warum ist es auf einmal so?

Direkt bei meiner Domain in den Zonen geht es nicht?


----------



## florian030 (10. Dez. 2015)

Nein, das geht nur bei Hetzner.
Vielleicht weil gmx etwas geändert hat und jetzt auch auf PTRs achtet? freenet mach das bspw. schon seit langem.


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Dez. 2015)

freenet kommt ich aber noch durch 
nur gmx zickt rum eben


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Dez. 2015)

btw. wie ist den von jemanden der bei hetzner ist seine Einstellung dort, falls es jemand liest 
Das es passt bei mir, schon leicht nervig das jetzt nix mehr durchgeht auf einmal.


----------



## robotto7831a (10. Dez. 2015)

Stimmen dein Hostname und der PTR Eintrag überein?

Ist für IPv4 und IPv6 der PTR bei Hetzner gesetzt?


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Dez. 2015)

das musste dann sein
ip 127.0.0.1 - static.1.0.0.127.clients.your-server.de

oder?


----------



## florian030 (10. Dez. 2015)

Du kannst für 127.0.0.1 keinen PTR-Record bei Hetzner setzen. Es kommt auf die IP an, mit der Du die Mails verschickst. Ansonsten vielleicht auch noch http://blog.schaal-24.de/mail/emails-richtig-versenden/


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Dez. 2015)

die ip war nur beispiel 
aber sollte jetzt passen habe jetzt server.example.com drin
so wie es auch auf dem server steht
warum der spass bei hetzner auf einmal leer war weiss auch keiner von denen 
man was ein stress in der vorweihnachtszeit 

jetzt muss nur noch gmx mich wieder mögen, das kann dauern


----------



## Deltablue (13. Jan. 2016)

Konntest Du das Problem lösen? Wir haben einen Managed Server bei Hetzner und bei uns besteht das Problem seit dem 12.01.2016. Wäre super, wenn Du etwas Input hast!


----------



## khalem (13. Jan. 2016)

@Deltablue
Du bist nicht alleine. Wir haben das identische Problem - ebenfalls seit 12.01.2016 kein Versand mehr möglich an GMX, Web.de...
Gleiche Konstellation wie bei dir.


----------



## florian030 (13. Jan. 2016)

Und was steht dazu so im mail.log? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der PTR-Record für IPv4 und/oder IPv6 nicht passt.


----------



## Le-Seaw (13. Jan. 2016)

Server ->  IP dort muss neben der IP der ReverseDNS vom Server stehen
der war bei mir weg


----------



## robotto7831a (13. Jan. 2016)

> Typ: Störungsmeldung
> Kategorien: Webhosting und Managed Server
> Start: 13. Januar 2016 07:56:00 CET
> Ende: 13. Januar 2016 17:21:00 CET (voraussichtlich)
> ...


Das könnte euer Problem sein.


----------



## Deltablue (13. Jan. 2016)

GMX prüft bei ankommenden Mail den rDNS. Laut ihren eigenen Richtlinien blockieren sie alle "generischen", "nicht validen und nicht sprechenden Mailservernamen", wie etwa *blabla123.your-server.de*.  - somit wurden locker und lässig, alle Mailserver von Hetzner mit Webhosting Level 1, 4, 9, 19 sowie Managed Server blockiert. 
Betroffen waren im übrigen nicht - wie von Hetzner kommuniziert - nur GMX und WEB.DE Mailadresse, sondern zudem 1UND1 Adressen sowie sämtliche von diesen Anbietern gehosteten Mailadressen wie u.a. Swissmail.com. Und die Störung begann auch entgegen der Meldung auf hetzner-status.de nicht am 13.01.2016 um 07:56 Uhr sondern am 12.01.2016 um 16:00 Uhr. Ich habe das Unternehmen darauf aufmerksam gemacht, jedoch erfolgte keine Informationsänderung.

Laut der Aussage von Hetzner, haben sie GMX darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Ich hatte jedoch das Gefühl, dass man nicht ausreichend Druck auf GMX & Co ausübt. Ich hatte dann direkten Kontakt zu GMX und nach mehrmaligen Email-Ping-Pong wurde mir die Entsperrung (entfernen der Mailservernamen aus der Blacklist) 16:05 bestätigt, welches ich umgehend Hetzner kommunizierte.


----------

